# Brie question



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Finally did a small batch of Brie...was wondering, is it normal for it to dry pretty firm? I'm guessing this is the precursor of the rind? No bloom yet, in 50 degree mini-cave for a week now. Flip daily, but no longer wet on bottoms when I flip...


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes it should be pretty firm and then will soften as it ripens.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, now seeing "bloom" (fuzz), but body of cheese is pretty dang hard. about 1 1/2 inches thick. Hoping it will soften as it ages? Right now they are like doorstops!


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Did you wrap it in plastic wrap while it was aging in the fridge?


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

No plastic, the lined waxy paper type stuff...should I have used saran wrap? Would have been cheaper! Still rock hard!!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

It should be softening up a little by now. Perhaps not enough humidity?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I always keep my Brie/Camembert sealed in a ziplock bag or plastic storage box until matured to keep humidity up.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes, I use saran wrap. Works great.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Small wine fridge, literally has a puddle of water in the bottom. Still rock hard. Will try another batch and put it in ziplocks....


----------

